

Kinko.me – PGP to the masses – starts crowdfunding - radiospiel

See https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.indiegogo.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;kinko-me-pretty-easy-privacy&#x2F;x&#x2F;4253161<p>Feedback + Support appreciated :)<p>Also: This was posted as a link a couple of minutes ago, but showed up [dead]. Would someone care to explain why?
======
ahazred8ta
FWIW this looks like an encrypting/decrypting HARDWARE email proxy appliance,
which I don't believe has been tried before. Tres clever. Also reachable via
[http://indiegogo.com.nyud.net/projects/kinko-me-pretty-
easy-...](http://indiegogo.com.nyud.net/projects/kinko-me-pretty-easy-privacy)

